# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Odaban middel tegen overmatig zweten!

## Tess71

Algemeen
De meestverkochte behandeling van overmatige transpiratie in Duitsland en de UK, is nu ook bij DeOnlineDrogist.nl verkrijgbaar! Bekend van onder andere de Men's Health.

Hoe werkt het?
Het droge effect van Odaban wordt bewerkstelligt door zogenaamde poral plugs, welke veroorzaakt worden door een reactie van eiwitten en aluminium. Dit zorgt voor een re-routing van het vocht naar de bloedcapillairen. Van daaruit wordt het getransporteerd naar plaatsen in het lichaam waar vochtafscheiding gemakkelijker kan plaatsvinden, zoals de nieren.
Odaban is de meest efficiënte, effectieve, veiligste behandeling voor de bestrijding van overmatige transpiratie is nu ook in Nederland verkrijgbaar. Odaban is als marktleider een groot succes in het Verenigd Koninkrijk en Duitsland. 

Odaban werkt op verschillende gebieden tegen hyperhidrosis (overmatig transpireren). 

Hoofd en gezicht. 
Odaban werkt bij het overmatig zweten in het gezicht. 

Oksels
Zweten onder de oksels hoeft uw kledingkeuze niet langer te bepalen. Odaban werkt bij axillaire hyperhidrosis; het overmatig zweten bij de oksels.

Handen 
Odaban kan ook worden toegepast op de handen. Overmatig zweten van handen (palmaire hyperhydrosis) kan leiden tot ruwe en gebarsten huid.

Intieme gebieden
Zweetgeurtjes en transpiratie bij en rond de 'intieme gebieden' kunnen goed worden behandeld met dit product.

Voeten
Overmatig zweten bij de voeten kan leiden tot een beschadigde huid, infecties, voetschimmel en een overweldigende geur.

Andere grote lichaamsoppervlakten
Ook billen, dijen, onderarmen en rugbasis zijn goed te behandelen met Odaban

Geur
Odaban pakt - samen met de simpele/reguliere middelen zoals deo's - ook de nare geurtjes van het zweten aan.

Compenserend zweten
Een gevolg van het operatief aanpakken van hyperhydrosis kan het zogenaamde compenserend zweten zijn. De oplossing kan dan zorgen voor meer effect dan de oorspronkelijke kwaal.

Gebruik
Odaban oksels: 1 maal sprayen in elke oksel savonds voor het slapen gaan op de droge huid. Dit blijft u herhalen totdat gewenst resultaat is bereikt, daarna afbouwen naar 1 a 2 maal per week. Meestal heeft u direkt resultaat
Voeten: Odaban aanbrengen met een wattenschijfje ( 1-2 sprays) op de droge huid voor het slapen gaan. Blijven herhalen totdat resultaat is bereikt, daarna afbouwen na 1-2 maal per week.
Intieme gebiedem: Indien u Odaban op de huid aanbrengt in de buurt van de genitaliën of gezicht gebruik dan altijd een katoenen pad om aan te brengen. NOOIT direct sprayen. 

Let op: Voor een goed resultaat altijd zorgen dat de huid droog is ( gebruik evt een haardroger of talkpoeder. Odaban nooit overdag aanbrengen. Odaban niet opspuiten indien oksels korter dan 24 uur zijn onthaard of dat er wondjes op de huid aanwezig zijn.

Odaban is 100% veilig, non allergeen en geschikt voor jong en oud.

Hopelijk hebben jullie hier iets aan!

Groetjes,

Tess

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor het delen van deze nuttige informatie!  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Graag gedaan Agnes.

ik heb eerst de reacties van mensen gelezen op internet die het product gebruiken, en deze zijn erg positief

Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn op dit forum die er baat bij hebben! :Smile:

----------


## Mugles

ik heb besteld bij www.odaban.nl, ben benieuwd.

----------

